# Farmer contre Farmer !



## Lila (29 Avril 2001)

Bien....ayant souffert d'avoir dû porter pendant tous ces mois des robes et dû me faire épiler, je suicide donc Lila.......qui, comme la dite chanson, sans contrefaçon, est un garçon...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Après le procès de Grib pour schisophrenie frénétique, il y aura-t-il un procès pour  Lila le dragqueen ! 
Ou plus sérieusement, quiz de l'inquiétante fréquentation quasi exclusive des mâles sur les forums.....


----------



## Grouik (29 Avril 2001)

Quoi tu n'es pas au courant ?
il n'y a que des Homosexuels sur ce forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heu... et surtout NumberOne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---
Grouik Http://www.Mac4Ever.com


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

Quoi qu'entends-je ?? Même pas vrais

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Lila (29 Avril 2001)

Tout s'arrange alors


----------



## Lila (29 Avril 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par Number One:
> *Quoi qu'entends-je ?? Même pas vrais
> 
> FAAAIIIBLLLE comme argument ça !
> ...


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

Que veux tu que je dise ??? C'est pas vrais, c'est pas vrais, ça suffit. J'ai rien à prouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Grouik (29 Avril 2001)

C'est pas ce que tu disais dans les douches mon cher Number  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Grouik
http://www.Mac4Ever.com


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

Hum les douches de quoi ? De Mac4Ever ? Je sais pas, j'y suis jamais allé, mais tu peux nous raconter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Grouik (29 Avril 2001)

Tu serait surpris de savoir ce qui se passe dans les douches de Mac4Ever.. 











------------------
Grouik
http://www.Mac4Ever.com


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

994 mon cher ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

J'en était sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

Plus que 5 !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est chaud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (29 Avril 2001)

4 pardon Je sais plus où j'en suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Avril 2001)

Tu sais t'es pas obligé de le cahcer N1, on t'en veut pas.....
Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, regarde Grouik, il l'avoue lui, donc tu peux nous dire tout ce que tu as fait avec lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Avril 2001)

P.S. : elle est pas mal ta technique pour gragner des postys et gratter Bengilli, mais bon il arrive à le faire plus que toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrat que tu reviennes plus en force pour passer les 2000 avant lui et avant JackSim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Grouik (30 Avril 2001)

T jalouse mon Toinoux mm ? =)

------------------
Grouik
http://www.Mac4Ever.com


----------



## JackSim (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*quid de l'inquiétante fréquentation quasi exclusive des mâles sur les forums.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai ça... Les filles qui nous lisent sont priées de le faire savoir immédiatement. Rassurez-nous !






------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Avril 2001)

Mais non mon Grouiky, ca va pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Number One (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
* C'est vrai ça... Les filles qui nous lisent sont priées de le faire savoir immédiatement. Rassurez-nous ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux y aller Grouik, puis qu'on te le dit !


------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Lila (30 Avril 2001)

...n'empêche, toujours pas de sexe faible à l'horizon des forums Mac G.....
Alors à part se tripoter les posts pour les plus jeunes, raconter la vie comme elle était belle avant pour les dinosaures genre Amok, ou les rechutes psychmaniaques de Grib...."où sont les femmes?????" come chanterait l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À  vous modéradministrateurs de trouver le moyen de faire venir et rester des gentilles membres......ce qui implique forcement d relever le niveau culturel..


----------



## bengilli (30 Avril 2001)

Quand je vois le niveau de compétences en informatique de ma soeur, de ma mooooman, de ma copine et plus généralement de toutes les femmes que je connais... je crois qu'on pourra aisément s'en passer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 C'est pas la rubrique mondaine ici! Moahahahhahahahaahahaahahaahha 

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2001)

C'est pas plus mal d'être entre mecs... J'aime assez l'ambiance caserne qui règne sur ce forum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute facon, avec vos blagues de corps de garde (n'est ce pas Bengilli?) Les pauvres representantes du sexe qui pourraient passer par ici seraient vite horrifiées par les propos effryablement vulgaires qui émaillent les posts... Heureusement, certains gentlemen relèvent le niveau (JackSim, PierreLyon qui a disparu -ou est il, celui là?, et votre serviteur) et tout cela se reglera à l'AE. Quant à Lila le travelo sodomite, ses propos sur les dinosaures se paieront au centuple par un formatage accidentel de son disque lorsque je passerais le voir...Amok est sans pitié pour les usurpateurs...





------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## Api (30 Avril 2001)

Moi je suis une fille et je ne suis pas horrifiée !


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

...moi je suis sage...


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

un vrai ange


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

...mignon tout plein...

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 30 Avril 2001).]


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

"Cela dit en passant"  comme je l'ai toujours été....


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

....quel bonheur....


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

... en tout cas je me suis jamais travesti...


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

... trop costaud pour ça ... trop de muscles ...


----------



## Api (30 Avril 2001)

Mais Gribouille, sais tu qu'un débat des plus intéressant a divisé l'église pendant des siècles, à savoir quel était le sexe des anges ???


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

hi hi hi... Number One... hi hi hi.... 

Je t'avais dit number de pas te raser la tête ainsi... c'est une mode chez les homos.... un signe de reconnaissance parfois.... y adorent ce genre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....je t'avais prévenus....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BAH VOILA, FALLAIS PAS


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

Gniark-gniark-gniark 


( déposé par gribouille depuis un loingtaint jadis passé au futur conditionnel)


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

Bon alors, Ellen.... qu'est-ce tu fous.... ne me dis pas toi aussi que t'es un travello déguisé en Bac à fleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Avril 2001)

Ben Gribouille le fait d'être dépassé au nombre de post n'est pas passé ?

Non parce que bon un double post, ca passe, mais la ca fait beaucoup quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors on dénombre pour l'instant deux filles (Api et Ellen) et deux gentlemen (JackSim et Pierrelon).
Ensuite on a aussi un cochon (Grouik) pas mal d'homo (dont n1 est le chef), et un ange (à vérifier quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Et le reste c'est quoi alors ?

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Mais Gribouille, sais tu qu'un débat des plus intéressant a divisé l'église pendant des siècles, à savoir quel était le sexe des anges ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

du type _*"réversible à l'emplois"*_.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est plus pratique pour les curés en manques de libido, et en plus c'est autorisé puisque ces anges sont ni de vrais enfants, ni vraiment garçon ni fille, plus proches de la chauve-souris, pas répertoriés dans les bouquins de médecine, ni dans les encyclopédies annimales, ni dans celle des chemins de fer, volatiles comme les gazs, dispos à volonté.
Ils peuvent les mettre en poster dans la cure, tout nus, sans que ça choque la petite vieille qui passe à la confession, ni la brigade des mineurs, et peuvent se cuisiner le champignon sans soucis que la sauce tourne au vinaigre


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

....maintenant que les anges n'existent que sur les peintures et les posters des musées, y se rabattent sur les marmottes ou les caniches autour desquels y mettent du scotch pour pas qu'ils éclatent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





....au fait, Amok, t'as été curé autrefois ???


----------



## gribouille (30 Avril 2001)

... non, non... je demandais comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Number One (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*pas mal d'homo (dont n1 est le chef)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors je suis ton chef ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)

[Ce message a été modifié par Number One (edited 30 Avril 2001).]


----------



## gribouille (1 Mai 2001)

Ouh la la.... dis donc [MGZ]Toine qu'est-ce qu'il vas prendre ce soir de la part de Number One   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Cooooooooooool" comme y dit N°1 avec l'arrière pensée qui dit :  "ce soir je vais lui en fouttre plein l'..*(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 censuré   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..., *ça vas faire mal"






------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 30 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Number One (1 Mai 2001)

Mais non ! T'es bête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je parlais du PHP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah la la Quelle bande d'obsédés

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (1 Mai 2001)

Et si ça continue je fuis sur des forums plus "sains". Parce qu'il me semble qu'on ne parle plus trop de Mac

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Mai 2001)

Désolé n1, j'ai pas encore été converti, tu n'est donc pas encore mon chef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oufffffff, je l'ai échappé belle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Mai 2001)

De quoi PHP, tu parles de quoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On parle pas de mac ici ???
ah bon, zut je me suis trompé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon on rend la conversion plus soft pour ce pauvre petit N1 qui ne comprend plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Number One (1 Mai 2001)

Si, si, je comprends c'est bien là le problème

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## gribouille (1 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Si, si, je comprends c'est bien là le problème

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah voilà tout arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y se plaint de tout comprendre... j'y crois pas....

... lui qui me soudoie de question sur ICQ pour des "mode d'emloi", des "conseils pratiques", parce qu'il comprends pas tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on t'as déjà envoyé les dessins, les vidéos, et tout les accessoires... faut passer à la pratique mon vieux.... faut pas trainer...

... après ça fait comme les pâtes de fruits quand ça traine trop : ça colle partout... et et je t'explique pas le souk pour détacher le fond après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## gribouille (1 Mai 2001)

... et pis "cela dit en passsant" vous deux... c'est finis de poster à mort pour se faire des petits dialogues là uniquement pour monter son compteur....


Pffff j'te jure


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*... et pis "cela dit en passsant" vous deux... c'est finis de poster à mort pour se faire des petits dialogues là uniquement pour monter son compteur....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De quoi tu parles toi ??

tu fais quoi toi ???
ah oui des conversatiosn tous seul, excuse moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Number One, si ce que dis Gribouille est vrai, je te conseille d'accélerer un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2001)

Hey! Toine! arrete un peu d'embeter notre Number national! T'as eu du bol que l'eau soit montée chez toi pour avoir l'occasion de sentir pour la premiere fois l'odeur de la marée alors tu va pas te la jouer expérience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Api (1 Mai 2001)

Hiark, hiark, hiark !!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Mai 2001)

DE quoi tu parles ?
je l'embête pas N1, je l'aime bien, si je l'aimais pas, je travaillerai pas pour lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis tu sait la mer est à 10 mn de chez moi, donc je sent souvent l'odeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Et puis tu sait la mer est à 10 mn de chez moi, donc je sent souvent l'odeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vi mais l'avoir à domicile c'est tellement plus agréable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru

------------------
*Slay Different*


----------



## gribouille (3 Mai 2001)

...le titanic en eau douce


----------



## gribouille (3 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*...tu fais quoi toi ???
ah oui des conversatiosn tous seul, excuse moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOI ???? je fais rien... je suis un ange de tout ce qu'il y a de plus angélique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enlevez moi cette idée comme quoi je fais des posts pour le bonheur de mon compteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin voyons qui aurais une idée aussi annimiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




poster pour mon bonheur oui, mais le compteur... meeeeeuuuuhhhh noooonnnn.  Pourquoi vouloir me donner des idées aussi basses, alors que Number One - Bengilli & Co font cela si bien à ma place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi le domaine ou j'officie c'est le multi-pseudo indexé sur la schysophrénie-éttiqueteuse-permanente.


----------



## gribouille (3 Mai 2001)

... d'ailleurs, vous retrouverez tout sur ce thème dans mon prochain livre intitullé : "Les pizzas s'enfuient"... aux éditions de Minuit, vus le temps qu'il me faut pour arriver à me lever le matin


----------



## gribouille (3 Mai 2001)

... et pis un autre est en préparation sur le potentiel relationnel entretenus par JackSim et Number One et Macintosh, intitulé : "L'analogie du yahourt ou la meringue fourrée à l'abricot - essais" avec un condensé sur les " évenements psychiatriques secondaires évennementiels rapportés à l'utilisation d'un mac portable sous une couverture" et une annexe sur "l'utilisation prolongée du mac sans l'avis préhallable d'un medecin gynecologue rends hermaphrodite".


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
* Vi mais l'avoir à domicile c'est tellement plus agréable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A c'est vrai mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Excuse moi de t'avoir mis cette idée dans la tête Gribouille, je m'e excuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Lila (8 Mai 2001)

...Bon si je fais un bilan de tout ça kesski faut en retenir....
Grib passe à  la post combustion...dialogue tout seul disait Toine....monologue mon chéri ça s'appelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..en plus je le vois pas grimper son compteur...alors????
#1 est homo.....grosse déception... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amok  profère des menaces que s'il m'embête je raconte à tout le monde comment il change les pneus sous la pluie .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..et enfin boujour Mlle API.....mais est-ce bin vrai....faut dire qu'on se méfie depuis un retentissant procès.....Ya plein de gens bizarre qui naviguent ici....même des qui existent pas.....
Bon ça me fait combien au compteur ce soir?????


----------



## gribouille (8 Mai 2001)

120 posts Lila ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... eh ben, ça force pas trop.... poste un peut plus et arrête de t'épiller les jambes ma chérie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Ouuups,   "mon cheri" pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Amok (8 Mai 2001)

Je change les pneus pluie en moins de 7 secondes/pneu: qui dit mieux? D'ailleurs, Si Lila assure, vous verrez ca bientot dans le forum: "une photo de vous"!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*dialogue tout seul disait Toine....monologue mon chéri ça s'appelle !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..en plus je le vois pas grimper son compteur...alors????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci, un mot de plsu à dire au bac francais dans un moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh ben si il grimpe un peu son compteur, mais pas beaucoup...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Api (9 Mai 2001)

Oui, oui Lila, je suis bien une fille.


----------



## gribouille (10 Mai 2001)

..moi on a jamais su


----------



## gribouille (10 Mai 2001)

... tout les spécialistes s'y sont détraqués  les neurones....


----------



## gribouille (10 Mai 2001)

j'ai l'apparence d'un Mogwaï.... mais une mentalité de Gremlins....


----------



## gribouille (10 Mai 2001)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oouuups j'aurais mieux fais de me taire sur le coup du Mogwaï.....

.... Amok déjà cours après les marmottes... faudrais pas qu'y confonde


----------



## gribouille (10 Mai 2001)

gloups


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par Amok:
> [ D'ailleurs, Si Lila assure, vous verrez ca bientot dans le forum
> 
> ...parce que tu crois que j'ai que ça à f....de ma palucher sur toi en train de faire ds cochonneries avec un pneu, comme les ourangs-outangs dans la pub ...d'un fabricant de pneus d'ailleurs.


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
> * Merci, un mot de plsu à dire au bac francais dans un moi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Oui, oui Lila, je suis bien une fille.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...mouuuais....on dit ça et puis on se retrouve avec un grand chauve tout poilu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu l'auras compris, je suis sceptique...alors des preuves...
comme celle de la virginité de #1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc convainc moi !


----------



## Lila (11 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*..moi on a jamais su   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je sais


----------



## bengilli (11 Mai 2001)

Ca y est Lila a enfin compris le UBB!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme quoi fallait pas desespérer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Api (11 Mai 2001)

Bon alors Lila, puisque tu exiges une preuve irréfutable de mon statut de femme, sache que je montre ma chatte sur internet à cette adresse : http://perso.club-internet.fr/shekhina 
Et si tu cherches bien tu verras même ma bouille !


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2001)

Ca c'est classe! Ces forums sont phagocytés par des amateurs de félins! Alors Lila en a 1 (caramel), moi 5 (Holmes, Alifax, Amok -!!!!-, Loukhoum, Thémis), je crois même savoir que Bengilli fait partie du club! Qui d'autre?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:

2...mois prend "s", le mois d'Avril, au contraire du moi, moi, moi, moi, excroissance surdéveloppée chez certain individus, souvent de sexe mâle (mais on a du mal à le prouver tellement c'est petit)...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


M'en fout du bac francais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour le moi, c'est le lcavier qui merde parce que ca je le sais quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis non, je ne veut  pas laisser tomber le Mac, et puis quoi encore ??
Et encore moi les forums MG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG

[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Toine (edited 16 Mai 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (12 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*je crois même savoir que Bengilli fait partie du club!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en effet, on a toujours eu des Chartreux, what a beautiful cat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je peux pas donner leur noms (les chats s'appelent tous pareil chez mes parents, on leur donne bien des noms a chaque fois, mais on en arrive toujours au même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) car c'est mon mot de passe root!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a aussi tous les squaters, mes parents habitent a la campagne donc on ramasse tous les chats mal nourris du voisinage... Y'a aussi mes chattes, Pauline, Valérie, Estelle... qu'est ce que je raconte moi!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc y'a aussi les chattes qui s'appellent toutes "minette" au final, toujours noires aussi car la voisine nous les donne... je continue a raconter ma vie ou j'arrete? meowwww... y'a aussi neko on my desktop que j'ai tué plusieurs fois
Mouahahhahahahahaah ®

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Lila (15 Mai 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par Api:
> *Bon alors Lila, puisque tu exiges une preuve irréfutable de mon statut de femme, sache que je montre ma chatte sur internet
> 
> ......ouf, pendant quelques secondes j'ai eu franchement peur....vu que des fois ici sur les forums il faut s'attendre à tout...genre "la photo de moi.org"...
> ...


----------



## Lila (15 Mai 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
> *Ca y est Lila a enfin compris le UBB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Api (15 Mai 2001)

Merci, merci Lila !
Oui, c'est bien moi la brunette. C'est un copain qui a pris les photos (les plus belles, les autres sont de moi).
Quand à la photo au pied, c'est le nouveau maître du chaton qui me l'a envoyée!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Mai 2001)

Lila, laisse les [/B][/QUOTE] pour faire marcher le UBB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## JackSim (16 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Lila, laisse les [machins] pour faire marcher le UBB    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh tu peux faire le malin, toi... Regarde au fond de la page précédente...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[en plus écrire en toutes lettres le code c'est pas malin, ça m'a bousillé ma réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 16 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Lila, laisse les *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> pour faire marcher le UBB   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...en plus je le fais pas exprès.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si si je le jure....je suis plus bête qu'il n'y paraît....y a qu'à demander à Amok, il vous dira....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*  Oh tu peux faire le malin, toi... Regarde au fond de la page précédente...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Euh de quoi tu parle, il est très bien mon message  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*

[en plus écrire en toutes lettres le code c'est pas malin, ça m'a bousillé ma réponse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
AH ben là, t'avais qu'à faire attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lila, je te croit pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2001)

Alors là, si! Je confirme!!!! Il est vraiment très naze!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais à un point tel que si on arrivait à mesurer la nazerie, il servirait de référence: on l'exposerait dans une vitrine à Sèvres...


----------



## Lila (18 Mai 2001)

....Beuuuuuh pourquoi à Sévres..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....en tout cas si je n'atteint les sommets qu'Amok me prête....certes je suis pas fute fute comme Môssieur Amok, mais il est vrai que je passde pas les 3/4 de mon temps à tripoter mon mac.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est qu'une machine qui finira comme tout le reste ....alors hein bon....!
....et puis j'ai d'autre compétences...et moins de névroses...comme l'Amok qui n'arrête pas de fantasmer sur ma femme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2001)

Tu n'as rien compris! A travers elle c'est toi que je veux !!!! Ton petit corps me rend fou!


----------



## bengilli (18 Mai 2001)

qu'oui-je?? k'voi-je???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon amok je te quitte je retourne chez ma mère!!! 
J'etais sur que c'etait bidon entre nous! Quand je pense a tous les sacrifices que j'ai fait pour toi! Espece de coureur de pantalons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2001)

Ciel! Mon mari!


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2001)

t'enquequette donc pas mon Amok je suis pas jalouse


----------



## gribouille (1 Juillet 2001)

_on s'y croirais, c'est crian de vérité _


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2001)

c'est quoi ce titre la *"gribe"*ce titre de message,j'avions point compris que c'etait crypté,des ragots, encore des ragots,qui qu'est qui,ditent moi tout.
_oui mon bichounet !!,mais oui j'arrive marcel_


----------

